# [SOLVED] Need Drivers to complete XP Reinstallation



## Evelyn Mayday (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello, out there...

Have a Dell Latitude D820 laptop that needed to be reformatted and OS (XP Home) reinstalled. That's done, but not getting internet connectivity (not wireless and not ethernet), and friend cannot find the CD's that came with the computer

I see in the Device Manager that several devices have problems: 
Ethernet Controller, Network Controller, 02Micro CCID SC Reader, PCI Device, SM Bus Controller and Video Controller (VGA Compatible). I've been to the Dell website on another computer and downloaded a bunch of drivers, but not sure what I actually should be installing. The downloads include:

2 System Utilities files - Notebook System Software and Client configuration; Mobile Chipset; Dell Bios; Diagnostics Utility; Broadcom Driver, Diagnostics util; Intel Driver - Wireless. (those are my names for them not the official cryptic filenames.) There are a few others, but the descriptions didn't seem to fit my needs (but what do I know!)

HELP - please, and thank you!  What should I try installing from these downloads, and what might I be looking for if these don't seem to be correct or enough.

Evelyn


----------



## cairorichard (Jun 29, 2008)

*Drivers for the D820*

Make sure the drivers that you downloaded are for the D820 or you will run into some serious headaches.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Need Drivers to complete XP Reinstallation*

You can go *here* . . enter your Service Tag number and navigate to all the drivers for your laptop. Be sure to install the Chipset driver first, then the others in any order


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Need Drivers to complete XP Reinstallation*

Actually after you download the drivers from the Dell site I would suggest burning them to a CD-R and installing them from the disk, this also gives a chance to save them for future use if needed.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Need Drivers to complete XP Reinstallation*

Excellent idea!


----------



## Evelyn Mayday (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Need Drivers to complete XP Reinstallation*

Thanks to all. Seems my reply posted yesterday didn't make it to the thread. :-(

I seem to have all the necessary stuff now. It would appear that QuickSet is the key to getting started, though I did install the chipset first - followed by all that I thought were pertinent. 

I'm now on the internet, can adjust the video, have sound... Everything in the garden's lovely. Now if we could just find/remember the d....d McAfee username and password we'd be all set! :-( (why do they make life so difficult?)

Evelyn


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Need Drivers to complete XP Reinstallation*










You can mark this thread as solved by clicking on the *Thread Tools *link in your first post . .


----------

